
Does Microsoft Have a Boeing 737 Max Style Crash Every Week? – Big Matt Stoller - Jerry2
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/does-microsoft-have-a-boeing-737
======
netsharc
"This was the first time that Microsoft has credited the NSA for a reported
security vulnerability."

I read somewhere, it wasn't the first time the NSA has told MS of a
vulnerability, but previously they'd refuse to be named as the reporter. And
this time it seems someone thought "Hey we can score some PR points here and
be credited as the heroes!".

And they've even called it "Turning a new leaf".

------
mlinksva
> The fourth was a decision at the National Security Agency to focus not on
> making computer networks more secure through defensive strategies, but to
> focus on offensive capabilities. The NSA wanted to be able to hack our
> enemies when they use our own software, and that meant keeping our software
> shitty. Essentially the shadow regulator of software security became our
> spies, and they regulated to ensure there would be more vulnerabilities, not
> fewer.

What's the best evidence for this? Particularly of "a decision" and "they
regulated" \-- beyond the hoarding of zero-day vulnerabilities mentioned
later.

~~~
redis_mlc
As a federal agency, they are consulted by other federal agencies. So they are
an advisor and regulator in the government space.

They are secretly able to modify/control what private companies do globally,
and have done so for decades, so they are a shadow regulator in the non-
government space.

